# Bench grinder



## doubleboost (Mar 24, 2010)

Hi
I have been given this wolf bench grinder.
After a clean up & rewire it runs great .
As you can see it has no tool rests or guards fitted
If anyone uses this grinder a picture would be great so i can make some rests
John


----------



## b.lindsey (Mar 24, 2010)

Any idea of its age John?

Bill


----------



## GailInNM (Mar 24, 2010)

Small photo but maybe it will be of some help. Fixed rod is mounted in the cast in bosses on the base and tool rest assembly is pivoted on that.


----------



## miker (Mar 25, 2010)

Is this similar?

http://www.mig-welding.co.uk/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=12637&stc=1&d=1259789467

or this...

http://www.benchgrinder.org.uk/images/old_wolf_grinder.jpg


Rgds


----------



## doubleboost (Mar 25, 2010)

Thanks for the replies the pictures confirm what i had pictures.
I will be able to fabricate something.
The grinder is at least 30 years old it is amazing how smooth it runs
John


----------



## doubleboost (Mar 29, 2010)

Hi
Made up some rests ,thanks again for the pictures (worth a thousand words)


----------

